# Hi guys



## Lukanap (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi guys i'm Gianluca(sorry for my english)....i'm italian ..and I am a big fan of mantis, so far I have raised Mantis religiosa , Hierodula patellifera , Sphodromantis linneola , Pseudocreobroter walberghi, Phyllocrania paradoxa , Hymenopus coronatus and Deroplatys desiccata.......For me it is a pleasure to interact with this forum..

Bye bye


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome! I am sure you will find this forum to be a great resource with helpful and fun members!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello Gianluca, and welcome to the forum... very nice to have you here.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Jynxer (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! The people here are very friendly and helpful. =)


----------



## hemiram04 (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome my Friend!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! B)


----------



## Lukanap (Feb 15, 2010)

Guys...you are fantastic!!! thanks .... :lol:


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome. English is good, don't worry about that.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome! hows the weather where u r? it is cold and snowy here in OHIO!


----------



## Lukanap (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks...  ...Here in Italy the weather turns colder than other years ... there were a lot of environmental disasters.... hope everything will end soon....


----------



## ismart (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

